# Western PA, Ohio, NY, WV, Let's Meet!



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Of course this is not limited to the areas in the title, but I'm going to attemp to spark interest in having a meet. I'm thinking around the Pittsburgh, PA area. There is a dyno shop in Verona, not far from Pitt, that allows daily rentals of the dyno. We could spend the day there, have a cookout, and there is also an autocross track 30 minutes north of Pitt, called Pittsburgh International Raceway Complex. www.pittrace.com. Very nice tracks, it's about 10 minutes from me. I believe you can also rent a track out as well(helmets required). If interested, please post your thoughts and let's make this happen this summer!:th_salute:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm down 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I figured you would be lol, let's just hope more people bite.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Auto cross 2012 Dates

6/14
7/13 During the Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix
8/2
8/23
10/11
General

These informal autocrosses are meant to be low pressure events where novice drivers can develop skills and advanced drivers can get in valuable practice time.

You can expect to get in a lot of runs... the perfect opportunity to hone your skills.

Cost:

Weekday evening $40 (4pm-8pm)
Weekend extended sessions $50 (10am-4pm)
Driver Eligibility:

Any licensed driver over the age of 18 years.
Under 18 will require parental consent form to be signed at registration.

Vehicle Eligibility:

Any car is eligible provided it meets safety criteria.
Certain trucks and SUV’s are allowed to participate. You must call for approval.
Roll bars are not required.
Standard 3-point seat belts are acceptable
Qualified Snell helmets (1995 or newer) are required (some rental helmets are available).

PRE-REGISTRATION: NOT REQUIRED.

Anyone interested? 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I'm in when? Weekend would be best (6 hour drive for me)? Set up a time and I will see if I can make it. Week of July 16 bad for me.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm out of town on 6-14 but good for 7-13 though. And possibly 8-2

Btw you have a helmet I can borrow haha jk will have to rent one 
Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

In. Three hours from Buffalo, NY. So in. A saturday is best. 

My family is near there too... Hermitage / Sharon, PA and Youngstown, OH. Sweet deal!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Auto cross 2012 Dates
> 
> 6/14
> 7/13 During the Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix
> ...


Nice find! So we can try and get others involved, I'd say go for the later dates. That way we can have ample time to prepare and get others involved! Should be awesome!


----------

